# All Tanks and Coils Taste burnt?



## sfsf (24/11/21)

Hi there, hoping you all can give me some guidance as google has been no help.

So I have been using the Smok RPM 2 for around 2 months now and everything has been fine, changing out my coils when needed and trying different liquids to see what I like.

(To give slightly more detail, I have been vaping 80/20 VG/PG due to the sub-ohm coils of the RPM2 at 3mg nicotine and using anywhere between 30 and 45 watts).

Over the course of yesterday and today, all my tanks started tasting burnt or flavourless and slightly burnt. All of them.
I have around 6 tanks in total, some 7ml, some 2ml, some with older coils that haven't been used as much, some with coils I have put in today and let sit for 15 or so mins. All of them taste burnt.

I may add that I got a bad hit from a vape earlier as the juice ran out (doesn't usually happen but was caught off guard), and after coughing and spluttering was fine - I don't think this is behind the burnt taste of all my tanks/coils as the tanks generally taste under average but ok for the first inhale, then very quickly starts to taste burnt or flavourless and slightly burnt.

Could this be something to do with the atomizer or battery??

I am truly perplexed as all of my tanks tasted fine when I last used them, and for all 6/7 tanks/coils to start tasting burnt at the same time (including tanks with brand new coils as of today after proper preparation) seems really fishy.


Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/11/21)

This may sound weird, but just to rule out vaper's tongue try this: chew two to four coffee beans (yeah the texture is gross, but it works) and then drink about a liter of water. Try and wait an hour before vaping again. I don't know the devices, so I can't help there. Also, try getting your hands on something totally opposite in what you normally vape. Juice wise I mean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (24/11/21)

Try vaping something menthol or minty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/11/21)

Stranger said:


> Try vaping something menthol or minty.



... or something tart, such as @KZOR 's *Blimey* or @ivc_mixer 's *Lime Freeze* or *Lemonzilla* ... 
Put a drop on your finger and lick it off between tanks as a "palate cleanser"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/11/21)

It can also be a matter of you starting to draw harder as you "progress" with vaping. 

I started with stock coils and about 3 months after I started rebuilding on RTA's and RDA's as well I realized that I draw harder on the stock coils because I got used to the airflow and power I put through the rebuildables. This ended up in me burning out stock coils in 3 to 4 days flat. With a rebuildable you get used to a tank and you know how many days you can push it before you get flavor drop. 

With stock coils, unfortunately, what you get with the device and what you buy afterwards is not the same and the quality does drop from time to time due to mass production and supply/demand. This means both wire and cotton becomes less efficient and your longevity on stock coils start fading. As you get used to the coil, so you go past the point of what you know and reach the limit of its performance and hence the coil can't keep up to your ever changing vaping style.

Change the liquid you use on every 3rd coil change, use a higher PG liquid (70/30 or 60/40) if you are not going to want to go MTL. It can also be due to the viscosity of higher VG juice that the coils perform fine on day one but by day 2 or 3 it can't keep up with the wicking and then burns the cotton due to being dry. Always make sure you have enough juice in and avoid even the slightest chance of a dry hit, once a stock coil has a burnt taste (even the slightest) your flavor will be affected. Drop your power by 5W for the first couple of days and then up it thereafter to your usual power levels. Make sure you prime your coils properly. Don't mix juices on the same coil (some juice are coil gunkers and the burnt juice gets stuck to the wire, which leads to burnt flavor). Change your coil spec (if you are using a 0.5, go for a 0.45 or a 0.3 depending on what is available in the range).

If all else fails, you might need to consider going the rebuildable route.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (24/11/21)

take a brand new coil, prick some holes in the cotton with a pin, then prime

see how that goes

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (24/11/21)

Is that ratio correct. 80/20 or should it be 20/80? If it is correct? Maybe that's the problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (24/11/21)

With rebuildable's you can control the amount of wicking so the higher the VG the less wicking material needed but with stock coils it's a one size fit's all and with a 80VG 20PG ratio most coils including RPM, GT and Voopoo VM will be on that cusp, they will be ok with 80VG liquid but for a short period especially if your style is quite long draws and using to their upper wattage limits. The Freemax and Horizontech coils perform much better but the best solution is going down the rebuildable route!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/11/21)

sfsf said:


> vaping 80/20 VG/PG due to the sub-ohm coils of the RPM2


80/20 is a bit thick for stock coils, so it may be that the juice is not properly saturating the coils and hence the burnt taste you may be getting. Stock coils work best with a 70/30 mix

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (24/11/21)

I think between you and DBM you have it right. A hard draw combined with 80/20 could give that wicking a hard time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (24/11/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> 80/20 is a bit thick for stock coils, so it may be that the juice is not properly saturating the coils and hence the burnt taste you may be getting. Stock coils work best with a 70/30 mix


Agree and is probably the reason the vast majority of DIYers mix to this ratio. Not sure what the commercial situation is in South Africa as I notice 2mg (what I DIY mix to) is popular when in the UK no commercial e-liquid is 2mg instead it's 3mg but that's possibly because they have always diluted down from a 72mg base! With ratios commercial juice in the UK (which includes all the US and European brands available) tend to be 80VG (we do get 70VG but less popular than 80VG) which I don't get because as you pointed out 70VG is really the optimum and can only understand higher VG for those that are PG intolerant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (24/11/21)

I also think the 80/20 is the problem. Especially now with winter in the UK, that 80% VG will be extra thick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (24/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Don't mix juices on the same coil (some juice are coil gunkers and the burnt juice gets stuck to the wire, which leads to burnt flavor).



Yesssss!!!!!!!!! Thank you for this @DarthBranMuffin!!
A long time ago I commented on the forum that if I refill my tank with a different juice each time, the coil (commercial) doesn't last as long as it does when I use the same juice all the time, until the coil needs to be changed. 

I was told that it can't be ; using different juices won't affect the coil. But I know, from my experience, that it does.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (25/11/21)

Adephi said:


> I also think the 80/20 is the problem. Especially now with winter in the UK, that 80% VG will be extra thick.



I think this chap is from the East Rand

like me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (25/11/21)

vicTor said:


> I think this chap is from the East Rand
> 
> like me



He's so far East Rand he uses the Hong Kong flag.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (25/11/21)

Adephi said:


> He's so far East Rand he uses the Hong Kong flag.



....brilliant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

sfsf said:


> Hi there, hoping you all can give me some guidance as google has been no help.
> 
> So I have been using the Smok RPM 2 for around 2 months now and everything has been fine, changing out my coils when needed and trying different liquids to see what I like.
> 
> ...


If ur using tanks and not rdas try a different mixture. 80/20 is more for drippers. 70/30 or 60/40 wil work better in a tank and get sucked into the cotton faster and more easily hence the thinner mixture. High vg is for drippers in my experience 70/30 should be fine.

If u have a tank where you can adjust the juice feed open it wide. Stuff like the kylin v1 has this feature.
Cotton can also play a role on how the absorption is. Im using kendo gold but in a dripper. Getting it wicked in from a fresh wick takes time but as soon as its done it keeps the juice longer than any other cotton i have used in the past. Very good with high wattage as well. Doesn't burn or split mid coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

